# Alice Plunkett



## Chiffy (28 February 2016)

I was wondering if anyone else was as pleased as me to see Alice back with the Channel4 team on the Morning Line and Racing?
I find her a breath of fresh air and her enthusiasm is infectious. 
I still don't really like the way jockeys are interviewed so immediately after a race and that was her job yesterday but she does it better than most.
 I was worried she wouldn't return but hopefully we now have her for Cheltenham.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 February 2016)

I agree.

Does anyone know how her husband is now.


----------



## Clodagh (28 February 2016)

I don't know about William but yes she was fab - real enthusiasm and expertise.


----------



## asterope (28 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I agree.

Does anyone know how her husband is now.
		
Click to expand...

This is the most recent thing posted under 'News' on his website. There's also a job advert that mentions training for Rio, so presumably his competition plans haven't been totally wrecked and that his recovery is going well (or so I hope - maybe I'm reading into the posts a bit too much!)


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 February 2016)

Its so great to have her back, a breathe of fresh air and  she is completely natural, she seems to have a genuine friendship with all the jocks and they look pleased to see her when she interviews them after a race. 

Alice did say she had been down to the Tizzards yard filming a piece for Cheltenham so Im sure she will be there especially to cheer Cue Card in the Gold Cup.


----------



## Clodagh (28 February 2016)

Didn't Cue Card look great. I will cry if he wins. I will probably cry if he doesn't, too! I tend to at epic races, no one watching me watching Kauto or Red Rum could believe I was enjoying it.


----------



## TeamChaser (28 February 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Didn't Cue Card look great. I will cry if he wins. I will probably cry if he doesn't, too! I tend to at epic races, no one watching me watching Kauto or Red Rum could believe I was enjoying it. 

Click to expand...

This is so me! Have followed Cue Card since his champion bumper win and and absolutely love him - favourite horse in training. Similarly, remember well the whole array of emotions when Kauto won final Betfair chase and King George races. My dad was with me boxing day and look on his face was priceless as I went from anxious to yelling at the tv to jumping up and down in elation to bursting into noisy sobs!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 February 2016)

Im exactly the same, when Kauto was racing I used to feel sick with fear like an anxious parent but once the race was over I was elated and would watch it over and over again because I could relax knowing he was safe. 

I feel the same way about Cue Card, this racing game takes its toll on you, its meant to be enjoyment lol.

Very sad news from the Moores today that Violet Dancer  was pts after suffering colic complications, they are definitely due a change in luck.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 February 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



			Im exactly the same, when Kauto was racing I used to feel sick with fear like an anxious parent but once the race was over I was elated and would watch it over and over again because I could relax knowing he was safe. 

I feel the same way about Cue Card, this racing game takes its toll on you, its meant to be enjoyment lol.

Very sad news from the Moores today that Violet Dancer  was pts after suffering colic complications, they are definitely due a change in luck.
		
Click to expand...

It has been a shocking 10 days for racing in general, the loss of Mon Successor and a horse at Cheptsow added to the 10 already lost.  The ground is drying out and the speeds are increasing with it.  Lets hope for some rain on Cheltenham before the fesitival.


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 February 2016)

The Moores bad luck continues, they have just lost Netherby at Southwell.


----------



## TeamChaser (28 February 2016)

Such a shame for them, do hope their luck changes. I think I'm right in saying that they will water at Cheltenham if necessary to ensure ground is no firmer than good to soft


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 February 2016)

TeamChaser said:



			Such a shame for them, do hope their luck changes. I think I'm right in saying that they will water at Cheltenham if necessary to ensure ground is no firmer than good to soft
		
Click to expand...

I reckon they did last year and I think it was casualty free ?


----------



## Clodagh (28 February 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



			The Moores bad luck continues, they have just lost Netherby at Southwell.
		
Click to expand...

That is so sad. They must wonder when it will end. AA - Violet Dancer was not a racing fatality, I don't think.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 February 2016)

I am another who was pleased to see alice back, she is so much better than some of the other female presenters.....at least she isn't trying to be a fashion model!!!!! but still looks smart...  so sad to see the recent fatalities , it always seems to happen when the ground gets better...horrible for all connections especially the stable staff who look after them daily..


----------



## Mariposa (28 February 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Didn't Cue Card look great. I will cry if he wins. I will probably cry if he doesn't, too! I tend to at epic races, no one watching me watching Kauto or Red Rum could believe I was enjoying it. 

Click to expand...

I'll be joining you with that one. He's come so far - from that amazing win in the Bumper, to the Ryan Air to all his problems - if he won the Gold Cup wouldn't it just be magical? For the memory of Bob Bishop, for the Tizzards, for Paddy Brennan, for Alice Plunkett...there wouldn't be a dry eye in the house! I'm actually dreading the race!

Honestly, we're a soppy lot aren't we? I think I wrote it on here but when Rock on Ruby retired I was so happy that there was one less horse to worry about! I adore flat racing, I really do - but with National Hunt you see these amazing characters season after season, these amazing warriors  - and I think we all fall a little bit in love with them.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 February 2016)

Alice Plunkett?  A girl with no apparent sense of affectation,  so self-assured whilst being just so 'nice'!  Jockeys,  owners and trainers all seem to like her equally well,  and though only a spectator,  I think that she's simply delicious! 

The recent losses?  Dreadfully sad,  and I'm quite sure that the sense of loss is most probably felt most acutely by the stable staff,  those who go home in an empty horse box and meet the very same thing when they go down in the morning to an empty stable and view a bed which was made for the journey home.  Our thoughts will be with them all.  It's no consolation if we consider that it's jump racing and it's the risk which is run,  no consolation at all.

Alec.


----------



## Lulwind (29 February 2016)

I was lucky to meet Alice a few days ago who was on the same flight as me back.  William was with her and looked really well.  Chatted for several minutes to Alice regarding racing and where we live (they are not far away).  Had a really good Gold Cup tip and she is a really lovely person and completely down to earth.

PS the boys are the spit of William


----------



## Chiffy (29 February 2016)

That's fantastic, Lulwind, lucky you.
I have met them too, back in 2009 when we had a horse in a British Team


----------



## TelH (29 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I reckon they did last year and I think it was casualty free ?
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't  There was definitely one fatality on the Tuesday and I think there was also one on the Wednesday. 

I also thought it was great to see Alice back... I much prefer her presenting style to that of Emma Spencer.


----------



## claracanter (2 March 2016)

I'm thrilled she's back too. I think she's the best one of their presenters although for some weird reason Graham Cunningham is growing on me.

She also rode Theatre Guide in the week and he went on to win.

Can someone explain Alice's connection to Cue Card please?


----------



## Alec Swan (12 March 2016)

claracanter said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Can someone explain Alice's connection to Cue Card please?
		
Click to expand...

No,  I can't,  but Alice was effusive about him today! She does seem rather keen,  doesn't she? 

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2016)

deleted


----------



## Alec Swan (12 March 2016)

Perhaps Alice is close to the previous owner,  and his now widow.  I don't know,  and in truth,  I'm not that bothered!

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...Hc7i5UeBrcHy72Ovw&sig2=BC0OjuO2pUC00pD7EDDRug

Alec.


----------

